# need your expertise? Dually vs. Tekin G-12



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

Odd enough question. I own both ESC's and both are in what I would call rough shape. Currently the Dually has the amps limiter screw stripped (previous owner.. I've also got the tekin g12 but I was having odd surging issues with the ESC at last use and I just discontinued using it without further testing.

The day has come... Obviously I'm going to test the tekin and if the glitch/surging was a fluke in the previous setup I'll just stick with the tekin. If I find that it is defective I have to decide which one is going back to the manufacturer for repair.

From what I've gathered if I was to send either one in it would cost approx $50 for the tekin and $53 for the novak.

Anyone have any experience with both? I'm curious if one felt smoother. Anyone have troubles with one over the other? 

Give me your thoughts. Appreciated as always.

-ryan


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

it depends on your application.. both speedos will work fine.. id say the tekin is prolly more efficient..


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

doh, application. Running on clay offroad track in a T4 or B4

I'll eventually get both remanufactured/repaired but for now I've gotta pick one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

I used mostly the competition esc's Novaks 410 Hyperfet, Cyclone as for Tekin the 410G2, 411G, 412G3 and G9. If you are planning to race I'd go with the G12.


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm leaning towards the tekin as well. I'll be racing only. As of right now I don't have any servo's that require that blue FET wire for higher voltage that the dually offers. I think I'm going to send in the tekin and I also just picked up a tekin speed star in good shape that should put me in great shape as far as ESC's are concerned.


----------

